

People Now Need To Be Told Where Links Are - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/06/03/people-now-need-to-be-told-where-links-are/

======
pwg
Actually, if you peruse the authors other postings where he actually does
include links, you will notice that his link styling is set such that if one
does not have 20/10 vision & absolutely perfect color perception (and a color
calibrated monitor), the links look so close to identical to the rest of the
text that it is no wonder his readers do not notice the links.

